# Furniture polish smells like a chemical spill



## debodun (May 1, 2016)

I dusted off a table in the parlor and I can still smell the Old Gold polish 3 days after. It smells like something between a tire fire and a fuel oil spill. Gag me with a spoon! How long will it take to dissipate?


----------

